# Awesome catch



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

My girlfriend and I hit the pond today, to try for some bass, after I got off work. The water was really muddy. We were both throwing flapping hogs. I caught a couple of nice bass and a nice crappie at about 10 inches. Biggest bass was weighed at 3 pounds. The biggest crappie I had ever seen out of here was a 13 incher I caught a couple of weeks back on a crank bait. Well, I walked down the bank to try some more water and my girlfriend was back fishing in the same spot over and over. She yelled over to me that she had one. As i was walking back I thought to myself that she had a pretty nice bass on. That was until I walked up to pull the fish out of the water for her when I realized that it was the biggest crappie I have ever seen. I weighed it on my berkley digital at 2 lbs 2 oz. No, it wasn't me that caught the fish but I was pumped about her getting one like this. I still don't understand why they don't get as excited as me to pull a big fish in. Here is a pic.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm not a crappie guy but I'd have been excited about hooking that one. excellent fish and skill in landing it.:B


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that's what I call a real crappie!!

Here's a bigger picture:


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

good grief I'm jelous (just kidding)! Excellent catch. I'm happy you and your other half had an enjoyable day fishing!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one heck of a crappie!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I love when crappie get so big their mouths look like that. Awesome fish!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Holy crappie thats HUGE!!!!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice Fish! The only way that could get better would be to see it between 2 peices of bread!


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Great fish. Congrats to your GF.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

nice, nice nice fish.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

That is awesome, congrats. How big is your pond?


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

id (almost) give my left --- to catch a crappie like that...beautiful fish.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

That is an awesome crappie!
Congratulations to her!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (May 13, 2009)

Man That is a Hawg ... that would be on my wall for sure


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

That's a pig!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pic. That's a very impressive crappie!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't really know much about croppie except for the pictures I see posted on this site and that looks huge to me. Congratulations!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

oh my god....


----------



## mcmillcd (Feb 18, 2009)

I have never seen one that big great fish!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

nice fish. That's why they call em papermouths. you can almost see right through it.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

How long was it?


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

thats a pig...congrats


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

leftfordead88 said:


> oh my god....


I was gonna say this..

Wow.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks like it would be a GREAT Flathead bait... J/K Very nice catch for sure.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll admit I really am jealous. I haven't caught any crappies anywhere near that size in many years. Well done!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Chuck P. said:


> Looks like it would be a GREAT Flathead bait... J/K Very nice catch for sure.


If you hooked a flathead big enough to swallow this crappie, you'd need a marlin rig and a fighting chair to get it in!


----------



## BlazNJasoN (May 1, 2009)

Nice Fish, Nice Pond!

I need to find a pond to go fishin, screw the lakes


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Holy smokes, that is a ginormous crappie! Did u happen to measure the length? I have a 16 incher mounted (my brother gave it to me) but that fish looks bigger than that.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

We measured it up against her rod and we got 15 out of it. But I agree with you it looked bigger than 15. You better believe every time we go out she reminds me of that fish too.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

I pop into this thread every once in a while just to see that thing. My goodness.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I was gonna guess that fish pushes 17" figuring that acrossed her fingers is about 3"


----------

